# emerge errors(solved)

## gentoonoob25

when i boot into gentoo after configuring it i cant download anything from the internet

i cant emerge any software i get an error about temporary failure in name resolution.Last edited by gentoonoob25 on Fri Dec 02, 2005 9:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## desultory

Did you configure your DNS or DHCP on the installed system?

----------

## gentoonoob25

i might have but i really dont no

----------

## desultory

What does your /etc/resolv.conf contain?

----------

## gentoonoob25

nameserver 192.168.0.1

search domain_not_set.invalid

----------

## pjp

Moved from Other Things Gentoo

----------

## desultory

 *gentoonoob25 wrote:*   

> nameserver 192.168.0.1
> 
> search domain_not_set.invalid

 

The following is predicated on the guess that you do not have a local nameserver at 192.168.0.1

I take it that this is not what shows up in /etc/resolv.conf under the livecd.

Some options:

If you are running a local nameserver, make sure that it is a: running and b: configured to look at a nameserver that knows where to get names.

If you are using a static IP setup with staticly located nameservers, make sure that you have the adresses right, both yours and the nameservers.

If you are using a DHCP based network configuration, make sure DHCP is set to start at boot.

pjp: Thanks.

----------

## gentoonoob25

it worked in the livecd but it wont work the the environment when you boot

----------

## desultory

The same config?

----------

## gentoonoob25

yup

----------

## desultory

Give me a brain dump, what have you tried to use over your network connection on the installed system, did anything work.

----------

## gentoonoob25

sorry im a little dumb

i have no idea what your talking about

----------

## desultory

What have you tried to do with your network connection on the installed system?  Tell me all that you recall.

----------

## gentoonoob25

nothing on the network

when i restarted the computer and tried to emerge --sync i got the error

----------

## desultory

In order to get the updates emerge --sync uses the network.

Do you have 'RSYNC_CONNECT_PROG' set? If you use bash (Gentoos default shell), you can check with: 

```
set | grep RSYNC_CONNECT_PROG
```

----------

## gentoonoob25

i entered that and i still have the error

----------

## desultory

So it gave no output?

----------

## gentoonoob25

yah

im in the install environment after the reboot so not the livecd if that helps

----------

## desultory

It does.

How about we try some diagnostics then?

First the obvious, what does ifconfig say?

What does wget http://www.gentoo.org/ say?

----------

## gentoonoob25

the ifconfig says:

lo          Link encap:Local Loopback

             inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask 255.0.0.0

             UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metic:1

             RX packets:192 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

             TX packets:192 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

             collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

            RX bytes:15168 (14.8 Kb) TX bytes:15168 (14.8 Kb)

and wget says:

--19:13:52-- http://www.gentoo.org/

                   => `index.html`

Resolving www.gentoo.org . . . failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

----------

## desultory

It looks like you did not configure your system to start your network card at boot time.

Try this:

```

su -

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

wget http://www.gentoo.org/
```

If wget succeeds in resolving and downloading the page (it should fetch one raw html file), as root: 

```
rc-update add net.eth0 boot
```

This is, of course, all predicated on net.eth0 being the script in /etc/init.d that starts your network card/connection.

----------

## gentoonoob25

thanx for the help it worked

----------

